# What color leather for a show halter is "IN"?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I mostly just do showing at small local shows for fun, for both myself and my barrel horses. I think it is good to do different things with them to keep their mind fresh.

My mom and I each bought a 2011 colt last fall, and I think it is great opportunity to bring them with to a couple shows so they can start experiencing the hustle and bustle of events. 

My mom's colt is a little "conformationally challenged" at this point  (he has a lot of akward body shapes to grow into) but mine is looking pretty darn nice. No, neither are going to be yearling world champion quality, but I appreciate a nice-looking horse for a small local show.

I'm looking around on Ebay for a nice used yearling show halter, so at least we can make them look the part. Of course, there's everything from dark, dark leather to very light tans. 

Is there a specific color in the trend right now that I should get, or that I should avoid?

And any special handler clothing hints I should know? Like I said, it's a small local show so it's not a huge deal, but I still make sure both me and my horse are clean and presentable. 

Thanks!!

Not the best pictures, but here are the boys!











Goofballs.....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The light leather is not "in" when it comes to show halters.Saddles & bridles however, more light leather than dark.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

That's what I thought, paintedpastures, but I wanted to make sure.

What about BLACK leather? I see a lot of listings for that. 

Or only the dark brown?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

And I guess I should refresh my memory here too.

For HALTER, you are still allowed to physcially touch your horse, correct? Whereas showmanship you cannot. 

And for both events, you should still follow the "quarter method"? 
(For example, if the judge is on the front right quarter of the horse, you should stand on the front left quarter. When the judge is at the back right quarter, you should move to the front right quarter. EtC)

Any of that changed?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't worry so much about the color, I look for quality leather & fit. Most of mine are medium oil and a few darker ones, the dark ones have buck stitching & I use them at foundation qh shows that don't allow the silver.

Edit - Yep, you can touch in halter, big no no in Showmanship (that will get you a DQ). I like to see the quarter method used in any in hand class. Work halter like showmanship & sell your horse to the judge without saying a word. It shows the judge that you want to be there. I can't stand when handlers don't move in halter, makes it really hard to look at the head/neck/shoulder on a horse.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> quality leather & fit. .


Absolutely! I know I prefer to see a well-fitted and flattering nylon halter on a horse, than a silver show halter that is clearly too large for the horse (for example), as well as a handler in starched/pressed clean blue jeans over a handler in wrinkled dusty show pants.  and I'm not even a judge!!

Not necessarily _what_ you wear, but _how_ you wear it. 

And absolutely why I'm looking for a nice quality used one. I don't want to spend an arm and a leg for something I do for fun (and that they can only wear for a year  ), so maybe I can find a deal on a used one that's got lots of life left in it.

Thanks!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Whether it has bling on it or not,a nice well fitted leather halter with leather lead looks best.Nylon lacks the neat well groomed look that leather tack gives.


----------

